# TIVO Dvr Backup And Restore Software for MAC OS X



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am looking for TIVO DVR Backup And Restore Software for MAC OS X 10.10.3.

Similar to That provided to PCs: Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS).

I have now downloaded and tested TiVo downloading software cTiVo.
It has a number of video formats, but so far I ahv only successfully downloaded in the Youtube format and played it on my MAC BOOK PRO LAPTOP.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

DvrBars is mostly for Tivo Premieres, but you're all Roamio. What task are you actually trying to accomplish, to what end?


----------



## Mudflapper (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm looking for this too. I want to clone my current TiVo Roamio had drive so I can replace it with a 2TB drive, then copy everything back.

I'd rather use Mac, but since all Macs can boot into Windows with Boot Camp, I guess I can go that route if I have to.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudflapper said:


> I'm looking for this too. I want to clone my current TiVo Roamio had drive so I can replace it with a 2TB drive, then copy everything back.
> 
> I'd rather use Mac, but since all Macs can boot into Windows with Boot Camp, I guess I can go that route if I have to.


Probably can accomplish what you are trying to do with MFSTools 3.2


----------

